# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  غیرحضوری خواندن سال چهارم دبیرستان

## vixi

سلام دوستان.
من قصد دارم سال چهارم دبیرستان رو بصورت غیرحضوری بخونم ، البته در این خصوص اطلاعات زیادی ندارم که چگونه صورت میگیره ؟! یعنی اینکه باید به دبیرستان مراجعه کنم و ثبت نام صورت بگیره و من فقط برای امتحانات در اونجا حاضر بشم و یا اینکه نیازمنده پروسه ی خاصی هست ؟!
و البته با توجه اینکه رشته ام ریاضی هست اینکار چقدر میتونه در سطح درسیم و نمرات تاثیر گذار باشه؟ چونکه من کلا با سیستم آموزشی مدرسه مشکل دارم و احساس میکنم بصورت غیر حضوری موفق تر باشم !!؟! و اینکه نیاز هست که کلاس برم حتما و برای چه دروسی و نمیشه فقط به کتب درسی و کتاب های کمک آموزشی اکتفا کرد؟
با تشکر.

----------


## sanatisharif

سلام به نظر من حتما یه زیر نظر یه مشاور خوب باشید

----------


## nahid

سلام.من سال چهارم رو غیر حضوری خوندم.برای هر درسی 10تومن میگیرن.هر بار هر درسی رو بیفتی باید 10 تومن بدی.فقط موقع امتحانات باید بری.و با بزرگسالان اونایی که سنی ازشون گذشته میخوان درس بخونن امتحان میدی.و دیگه اینکه هر سوالی داشتی بپرس.اهاااان یادم اومد.برای موفقیت بنظرم مثل من کتابای گاج مشکی رو بخر و هر کدومو چند بار بخون که بیست بشی.

----------


## vseo

> سلام.من سال چهارم رو غیر حضوری خوندم.برای هر درسی 10تومن میگیرن.هر بار هر درسی رو بیفتی باید 10 تومن بدی.فقط موقع امتحانات باید بری.و با بزرگسالان اونایی که سنی ازشون گذشته میخوان درس بخونن امتحان میدی.و دیگه اینکه هر سوالی داشتی بپرس.اهاااان یادم اومد.برای موفقیت بنظرم مثل من کتابای گاج مشکی رو بخر و هر کدومو چند بار بخون که بیست بشی.


ببخشید یه سوال داشتم شما پس بزرگسالان درس خوندی اره؟ تمام درس ها رو بدون دبیر خوندی ؟ نمره درس هاتو بزار ! هر کتابی رو که خوندی بدون دبیر اسم کتاب رو بزار با اینکه نمره شو چن گرفتی ؟

----------


## nahid

> ببخشید یه سوال داشتم شما پس بزرگسالان درس خوندی اره؟ تمام درس ها رو بدون دبیر خوندی ؟ نمره درس هاتو بزار ! هر کتابی رو که خوندی بدون دبیر اسم کتاب رو بزار با اینکه نمره شو چن گرفتی ؟


همه درس ها رو بدون دبیر/زیست و دینی و ادبیات و زبان 17.شیمی و فیزیک 10.ریاضیم تک ماده.من برای زیست  و دینی و ادبیات و زبان فقط کتاب درسی.فیزیک گاج مشکی.شیمی هم که تقلب کردم.گوشیمو بردم سر متحان امتحان 2 عصر بود.دوستم که مدرسه میرفت 2 دقیقه قبل امتحان گفت گوشیتو تحویل نده هر سوالی داشتی سر امتحن اس بده جوابتو اس میدم.منم سر امتحان بردم و هر سوالی که شد تقلب کردم.ریاضی هم گاج مشکی

----------


## vseo

> همه درس ها رو بدون دبیر/زیست و دینی و ادبیات و زبان 17.شیمی و فیزیک 10.ریاضیم تک ماده.من برای زیست  و دینی و ادبیات و زبان فقط کتاب درسی.فیزیک گاج مشکی.شیمی هم که تقلب کردم.گوشیمو بردم سر متحان امتحان 2 عصر بود.دوستم که مدرسه میرفت 2 دقیقه قبل امتحان گفت گوشیتو تحویل نده هر سوالی داشتی سر امتحن اس بده جوابتو اس میدم.منم سر امتحان بردم و هر سوالی که شد تقلب کردم.ریاضی هم گاج مشکی


خب شما تحقیق کردین که 1 .  مدرسه های دولتی میشه که اونجا امتحان داد یا نه ؟ یعنی پیش رو مدرسه نریم و امتحانات رو مدرسه دولتی امتحان بدیم نه بزرگسالان؟؟؟ 
2 . از اینکه پیش رو غیر حضوری خوندین پشیمونید ؟؟؟
3 . بدون دبیر به مشکلی نخوردین یعنی همه مباحث رو متوجه شدین؟
4 . چند تا تک ماده میتونستی بزنی ؟ و اگه قبول نشی چی میشه ؟ 
5 . در قبولی دانشگاه مدرسه ات بزرگسالان باشه یا دولتی فرقی هم می کنه؟

----------


## nahid

> خب شما تحقیق کردین که 1 . مدرسه های دولتی میشه که اونجا امتحان داد یا نه ؟ یعنی پیش رو مدرسه نریم و امتحانات رو مدرسه دولتی امتحان بدیم نه بزرگسالان؟؟؟ 
> 2 . از اینکه پیش رو غیر حضوری خوندین پشیمونید ؟؟؟
> 3 . بدون دبیر به مشکلی نخوردین یعنی همه مباحث رو متوجه شدین؟


من رفتم مدرسه خودمون گفتم میخوام غیر حضوری بخونم. پروندمو دادم به خودشون اونا فرستادن مدرسه بزرگسالان.حوزه امتحانی رو خدشون تعیین کردن که تو همون مدرسه بزرگسالان بود.من با معلم هام مشکل داشتم .راستش سر کلاس درسا رو نمیفهمیدم.از یه طرف فکر میکردم اگه برم مدرسه واسه کنکور وقتم گرفته میشه.مدرسه خیلی بهم گفت بیا سر کلاس ولی من نرفتم.حالم از مدرسه بهم میخورد.مدرسه من قبول نکرد وگرنه من قصدم این بود که فقط 2 روز برم مدرسه بقیه هفته رو تو خونه بخونم.بخاطر همین غیر حضوری خوندم.چرا به مشکل برمیخوردم.بابام خیلی سر کوفت میزد وقتی تو امتحان فیزیک قبول نشدم.من 3 بار فیزیکو امتحان دادم.

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

بنظرم بری مدرسه بهتره.فقط 2 روز برو مدرسه.
من 1 تک ماده داشتم.
اگه قبول نشی انقدر باید 10 تومن برای اون امتحان بدی و امتحان بدی تا قبول بشی.
راستی جزوات بنی هاشمی خامنه کمکم کرد.
برای دانشگاه فقط مدرک پیش دانشگاهی مهمه نه اینکه تو چطوری درس خوندی.
البته من تاتن پشت کنکورم دانشگاه نرفتم

----------


## vseo

> من رفتم مدرسه خودمون گفتم میخوام غیر حضوری بخونم. پروندمو دادم به خودشون اونا فرستادن مدرسه بزرگسالان.حوزه امتحانی رو خدشون تعیین کردن که تو همون مدرسه بزرگسالان بود.من با معلم هام مشکل داشتم .راستش سر کلاس درسا رو نمیفهمیدم.از یه طرف فکر میکردم اگه برم مدرسه واسه کنکور وقتم گرفته میشه.مدرسه خیلی بهم گفت بیا سر کلاس ولی من نرفتم.حالم از مدرسه بهم میخورد.مدرسه من قبول نکرد وگرنه من قصدم این بود که فقط 2 روز برم مدرسه بقیه هفته رو تو خونه بخونم.بخاطر همین غیر حضوری خوندم.چرا به مشکل برمیخوردم.بابام خیلی سر کوفت میزد وقتی تو امتحان فیزیک قبول نشدم.من 3 بار فیزیکو امتحان دادم.


خب الان در کل در کنکورت به مشکل نخوردی؟ پشیمونی یا نه ؟ 
چون یکی از دوستام هم میخواد همین کار رو بکنه شرایطش تقریبا مثل تو است . اون مدرسه اش رقابتش کمه . معلم هاش هم تعریفی ندارند ! چون بچه خجالتی هم هست ههههههههه و بیرون اصلا نمیره به نظر شما خونه بخونه بهتره یا نه ؟

----------


## nahid

واسه کنکور به مشکل انچنانی برنخوردم..فقط باید سعی کنه درسا رو پاس کنه.
و مغرور هم نشه.مثلا نگه چون من مدرسه نمیرم وقتم بیشتره پس برم بیرون گردش.باید حسابی بچسبه به درس.
اون موقع حرف از تاثیر معدل پیش دانشگاهی نبود.ولی الان که هست باید سعی کنه معدلشو بالا ببره.
من چون مریض بودم اگه تو خونه میموندم برام بهتر بود.از این نظر که کمتر خسته میشدم خیلی خوب بود.تقریبا همیشه انرژی داشتم.
من پشیمون نشدم به اون صورت.فقط واسه درس ریاضی فیزیک و شیمی اذیت شدم.گفتم کاش میمردم.
پشیمونی بستگی به خود شخص داره.

----------


## vseo

> واسه کنکور به مشکل انچنانی برنخوردم..فقط باید سعی کنه درسا رو پاس کنه.
> و مغرور هم نشه.مثلا نگه چون من مدرسه نمیرم وقتم بیشتره پس برم بیرون گردش.باید حسابی بچسبه به درس.
> اون موقع حرف از تاثیر معدل پیش دانشگاهی نبود.ولی الان که هست باید سعی کنه معدلشو بالا ببره.
> من چون مریض بودم اگه تو خونه میموندم برام بهتر بود.از این نظر که کمتر خسته میشدم خیلی خوب بود.تقریبا همیشه انرژی داشتم.
> من پشیمون نشدم به اون صورت.فقط واسه درس ریاضی فیزیک و شیمی اذیت شدم.گفتم کاش میمردم.
> پشیمونی بستگی به خود شخص داره.


ببخشید مگه الان معدل چهارم تو دانشگاه تاثیر داره ؟؟؟ برای رشته پزشکی معدل چند باید باشه ؟

----------


## nahid

> ببخشید مگه الان معدل چهارم تو دانشگاه تاثیر داره ؟؟؟ برای رشته پزشکی معدل چند باید باشه ؟


تا الان تاثیر داشته ممکنه از الان به بعد تاثیر داشته باشه.واسه پزشکی نمیدونم.

----------


## vseo

> تا الان تاثیر داشته ممکنه از الان به بعد تاثیر داشته باشه.واسه پزشکی نمیدونم.


اها ممنون از راهنماییت . اون جزوه ای که گفتی از کجا باید گیر بیارم ؟ فایل هاشو نداری بدی؟

----------


## nahid

> اها ممنون از راهنماییت . اون جزوه ای که گفتی از کجا باید گیر بیارم ؟ فایل هاشو نداری بدی؟


کدوم جزوه؟؟؟؟؟بنی هاشمی خامنه.نه باید بری از کتاب فروشی ها بخری.برای هر درس جداست.خودت باید ببینی چجوریه.خواهش میکنم بازم اگه سوالی داشتی بپرس.

----------


## vseo

> کدوم جزوه؟؟؟؟؟بنی هاشمی خامنه.نه باید بری از کتاب فروشی ها بخری.برای هر درس جداست.خودت باید ببینی چجوریه.خواهش میکنم بازم اگه سوالی داشتی بپرس.


راستی امتحانات چهارم نهایی هم داره 4 تا دیگه ! اونا رو چیکار کردی ؟  مستمرت حذف می شه دیگه اره ؟
 زمین شناسی رو کسی که نمی خواد اصلا بخونه باید امتحانشو بده ؟
 بازم ببخشید اینقدر سوال پرسیدم

----------


## nahid

> راستی امتحانات چهارم نهایی هم داره 4 تا دیگه ! اونا رو چیکار کردی ؟ مستمرت حذف می شه دیگه اره ؟
> زمین شناسی رو کسی که نمی خواد اصلا بخونه باید امتحانشو بده ؟
> بازم ببخشید اینقدر سوال پرسیدم


مستمر که اصلا وجود داره.تو قسمت توضیحات کارنامت مینویسه جلوی همه درس ها غیر حضوری.
اونا رو خیلی خوندم.من زمین شناسی نخوندم تقلب کردم.مصحح هم همینجوری فکر کنم نمره داد شدم 11/5.
راستی غیر حضوری خوندن مشکلاتی هم داره واسه امتحانات.اونم اینه که شما حداقل باید 4 تا درس رو انتخاب کنید به دل خواه.نوبت اول بعدش اون 4 تا درس را باید تو همون دی کل کتاب رو امتحان بدید .اینجوری نیست که نصف کتاب باشه.شما میتونید کل درس ها رو ترم اول بردارید.همشو امتحان بدید .اگه قبول شدید که دیگه مدرکتونو میگیرید.اگه هر درسی رو قبول نشدید خرداد.اون 4 تا درس هم 2 تا عمومی 2 تا اختصاصی.افتاد؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## vseo

> مستمر که اصلا وجود داره.تو قسمت توضیحات کارنامت مینویسه جلوی همه درس ها غیر حضوری.
> اونا رو خیلی خوندم.من زمین شناسی نخوندم تقلب کردم.مصحح هم همینجوری فکر کنم نمره داد شدم 11/5.
> راستی غیر حضوری خوندن مشکلاتی هم داره واسه امتحانات.اونم اینه که شما حداقل باید 4 تا درس رو انتخاب کنید به دل خواه.نوبت اول بعدش اون 4 تا درس را باید تو همون دی کل کتاب رو امتحان بدید .اینجوری نیست که نصف کتاب باشه.شما میتونید کل درس ها رو ترم اول بردارید.همشو امتحان بدید .اگه قبول شدید که دیگه مدرکتونو میگیرید.اگه هر درسی رو قبول نشدید خرداد.اون 4 تا درس هم 2 تا عمومی 2 تا اختصاصی.افتاد؟؟؟؟؟؟


جوری که شما می گین پس دی ماه که نهایی نداریم چجوری باید مدرک رو بگیریم ؟

----------


## nahid

> جوری که شما می گین پس دی ماه که نهایی نداریم چجوری باید مدرک رو بگیریم ؟


شما اگه فیزیک و زیست و ادبیات و دینی رو دی بردارید بازم نهایی دارید.یادت باشه تو غیر حضوری هستی مدرسه که نمیری بگی امتحان نهایی نداریم.اونا چه تو بخوای چه نخوای سوالات نهایی رو طرح میکنن.خیلی ها هستن که شهریور تجدید میشن دوباره اونوقت میان دی امتحان میدن.فهمیدی چی شد؟؟؟؟؟؟بزرگسالان میتونن تو دی نهایی امتحان بدن.

----------


## vseo

> شما اگه فیزیک و زیست و ادبیات و دینی رو دی بردارید بازم نهایی دارید.یادت باشه تو غیر حضوری هستی مدرسه که نمیری بگی امتحان نهایی نداریم.اونا چه تو بخوای چه نخوای سوالات نهایی رو طرح میکنن.خیلی ها هستن که شهریور تجدید میشن دوباره اونوقت میان دی امتحان میدن.فهمیدی چی شد؟؟؟؟؟؟بزرگسالان میتونن تو دی نهایی امتحان بدن.


نه منظورم این بود که دی ماه امتحان نهایی نداریم که ... خرداد نهایی داریم . شما گفتین اگه دی همه امتحان هارو پاس کنه مدرک می دن ؟ چجوریه ؟

در ضمن شما وقتی می خواستین غیر حضوری بخونید ؛ میشد یه کار دیگه بکنید یعنی بیاین همون مدرسه خودتون اسمتون رو بنویسین و مدرسه هم بیاد شما رو مثل بقیه دانش اموزا حساب کنه ( یه جورایی باهاتون پارتی کنه ! ) و روال امتحان دادن عین بقیه بچه ها باشه فقط منتها مدرسه نرین که در این صورت مستمر حساب نشه ؟؟

----------


## nahid

> نه منظورم این بود که دی ماه امتحان نهایی نداریم که ... خرداد نهایی داریم . شما گفتین اگه دی همه امتحان هارو پاس کنه مدرک می دن ؟ چجوریه ؟
> 
> در ضمن شما وقتی می خواستین غیر حضوری بخونید ؛ میشد یه کار دیگه بکنید یعنی بیاین همون مدرسه خودتون اسمتون رو بنویسین و مدرسه هم بیاد شما رو مثل بقیه دانش اموزا حساب کنه ( یه جورایی باهاتون پارتی کنه ! ) و روال امتحان دادن عین بقیه بچه ها باشه فقط منتها مدرسه نرین که در این صورت مستمر حساب نشه ؟؟


وقتی غیر حضوری بخونی میشه دی نهایی بدی .فهمیدی؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## alilord

> سلام دوستان.
> من قصد دارم سال چهارم دبیرستان رو بصورت غیرحضوری بخونم ، البته در این خصوص اطلاعات زیادی ندارم که چگونه صورت میگیره ؟! یعنی اینکه باید به دبیرستان مراجعه کنم و ثبت نام صورت بگیره و من فقط برای امتحانات در اونجا حاضر بشم و یا اینکه نیازمنده پروسه ی خاصی هست ؟!
> و البته با توجه اینکه رشته ام ریاضی هست اینکار چقدر میتونه در سطح درسیم و نمرات تاثیر گذار باشه؟ چونکه من کلا با سیستم آموزشی مدرسه مشکل دارم و احساس میکنم بصورت غیر حضوری موفق تر باشم !!؟! و اینکه نیاز هست که کلاس برم حتما و برای چه دروسی و نمیشه فقط به کتب درسی و کتاب های کمک آموزشی اکتفا کرد؟
> با تشکر.


شما هیچ مشاوری نیاز نداری!
به هیچ عنوان غیر حضوری نخوان!
من 5 تا از دوستم خواندن،الان دقیقا جزو باقالی ها هستن .
صد درصد با همین 5 نفری که من دیدم،شما نباید غیر حضوری بخوانی!
هیچ کس نباید بخوانه!

----------


## vixi

دوستان من رفتم آموزش پرورش گفتن که تا از سرباز
ی معاف نباشی نمیتونی غیر حضوری بخونی... دوستان تجربه ای در این زمینه ندارن؟ نمیشه هیچجوره پیچوندش؟!

----------


## nahid

بنظرم تنها راهش اینه که پارتی بازی کنی.یعنی اینکه بابات با رییس اموزش پرورش هماهنگ کنه.

----------


## the END

*به نظر من ابتدا شما تکلیف خودت رو مشخص کن که واسه چی نمیخوای بری.
تنها دلیل مدرسه نرفتن خوب نبودن معلم ها باید باشه که بیشتر واسه بچه های منطقه 3 این اتفاق میفته
شما باید سر کلاس حضور داشته باشید و نمیتونید سر کلاس نیایید و امتحان ندی دمگر در صورتی که پارتی بازی کنی!!!
واسه نمرات و یادگیری دروس هم نمیشه نظر داد بستگی داره شما چطور دانش آموزی باشید
یا علی*

----------


## raponzel

> سلام دوستان.
> من قصد دارم سال چهارم دبیرستان رو بصورت غیرحضوری بخونم ، البته در این خصوص اطلاعات زیادی ندارم که چگونه صورت میگیره ؟! یعنی اینکه باید به دبیرستان مراجعه کنم و ثبت نام صورت بگیره و من فقط برای امتحانات در اونجا حاضر بشم و یا اینکه نیازمنده پروسه ی خاصی هست ؟!
> و البته با توجه اینکه رشته ام ریاضی هست اینکار چقدر میتونه در سطح درسیم و نمرات تاثیر گذار باشه؟ چونکه من کلا با سیستم آموزشی مدرسه مشکل دارم و احساس میکنم بصورت غیر حضوری موفق تر باشم !!؟! و اینکه نیاز هست که کلاس برم حتما و برای چه دروسی و نمیشه فقط به کتب درسی و کتاب های کمک آموزشی اکتفا کرد؟
> با تشکر.


من پیشو غیرحضوری خوندم ولی رتبم چن برابر اونی شد که فکرشو میکردم اصن کار درستی نیس این کارو نکن به هیچ وجه

----------


## raheleh

اشتباه نکن من غیر حضوری خوندم ضرر کردم

----------


## nahid

اگه خیلی اذیت میشی حداقل تا عید برو بعد عید دیگه نرو.

----------


## vixi

با این اوصاف و این قوانین مسخرشون غیر حضوری خوندن منتفی شد...
بيشتر قصدم كنكور بود كه وقت بيشتري داشته باشم چون واقعا بنظرم مدرسه ساعات مفیدش بقدری نیست که یکسال خودمو درگیرش کنم از طرفی هم مسیر طولانی و سختی های خاص خودشو داره....
مدرسه های اینجا هم خیلی گیرن الان دارم دنبال یه جای بهتر میگردم... چونکه سر همین مسئله غیبت خیلی حساس بودن و گیر میدادن حتی روی چهارمیا! و منم قصد دارم حداقل دیگه بعد عيد رو بپیچونم....

پ.ن: ممنون از همه دوستانی که راهنمایی کردن

----------


## nahid

حالا بازم با یه مشاور صحبت کن

----------


## Nikolas

سلام علیک به همه ی بچه های گل انجمن.
ببخشید دوستان من امسالو تصمیم داشتم خودخوانی کنم غیرحضوری جای بدرد بخوری نتونستم برم ینی اصا نمی دونم هست یا نه!
الان مدرسه نوشتم مدرسمونم خیلی خر تو خره ولی از شانس من امسال یکم بدتر شده. دوسه روز اول مدرسه هارو رفتم الان هفته ای یه بار می رم مدرسه الان معلمامون پیام دادن که انتظار مستمر نداشته باشه و اسمشو خط می زنمو از این حرفا......
عاقا من کلا با نظام این مدرسه مشکل دارم این هفته یه روزم که رفتم کلا اون روز اصا نتونستم درس بخونم کلا با مدرسه رفتن مشکل دارم تا الانم بدون مدرسه درس های پیشو حتی جلوتر از معلما خوندم+تستو ... و تابستونم نخوندم الان می خوام رتبه خوب بیارم ولی با مدرسه نمی شه!!!
الان شدیدن به هم ریختم چی کار کنم به نظرتون؟
غیر حضوری جایی نیس الان ثبت نام کنم؟
اگه مستمر نباشه با نمره چند می تونم قبول بشم؟ مستمر و نوبت اول و دوم هرکدوم چه ضرایبی دارن؟
می تونن اصا اسممو رد نکنن برا امتحانای دی یا خرداد؟
خواهشا کمک کنید خیلی ممنون...

----------


## Takfir

تو کار منو بکن!

تو هر درس دوتا نمره مستمر بگیر! دیگه نرو سر کلاسش! اینطوری معلم نمیتونه کاری بکنه! :Yahoo (1):

----------


## shervin

دوست عزیز اگه مدرستون بار علمی داره شرکت و گر نه سعی کن شرکت کنی جدا از این حرفا از حاشیه کاملا دوری کن مدرسه هم بری درس خونی میتونی ین رتبه خوب بیاری خیلیام اینطوری بودن داداش جان من جان مادرت بشیندرستو بخون اصلا دنبال حاشیه نباش بشین یه گوشهدرس بخون مدرسم برو

----------


## Nikolas

عاقا نمی تونم واقعا من رفت و برگشت 3 ساعت تو راه مدرسم بعدم که میام اینقد خستم ولی وقت خوابیدن هم ندارم 3.5 میام خونه. بعدشم حال درس خوندن ندارم.
کلا هم یه طوری هستم که شبا اصا نمی تونم بخونم...
شما جا من بودید چی کار می کردید؟
آقا شروین منظورتونو درست نفهمیدم داداش!؟

ضریب مستمر و پایانی یک و دو چنده اگه صفر بده با چند قبولم؟

----------


## hamed2357

من پیش دانشگاهی دینی کلاس نرفتم و 11 شدم ولی کنکور 80 زدم

----------


## Lullaby

بچه ها بنظر شما کسی که واقعا انگیزه داره و هرصبح هم زود بلند شه و درس بخونه غیر حضوری براش بهتر نیست؟؟
من شیمی و ریاضی کلاس کنکور میرم که اگه مدرسه نرم فیزیک هم کلاس میرم برای زیست هم فقط سیدی زیست پیش کرامت رو میبینم!! من خودم رو میشناسم خیلی وقتی میرم مدرسه خسته میشم و تا ساعت 6 خوابم( تا سه مدرسم)بعدش هم کسلم درس خوندنم مفید نیست این رو توی سال های پایه تجربه کردم ( البته درسم خوبه ضعیف نیستم)

----------


## Fawzi

اصلا تا جایی ممکنه سال اخرو غ حضوری برندار بضررته !
ولی اگه میبینی مدرست خوب نیست و خودت بخونی اینکارو بکن . خب اگه با کتاب ای درسی و اموزشی درساتو خوب میفهمی همونا رو بخون اگه دیدی واقعن یاد نمگیری کلاس برو .موفق باشی :Yahoo (3):

----------


## iamshakh

میتونم بگم مهم ترین اشتباه زندگیم غ حضوری گرفتن پیش بود

----------


## Maestro Arman

بعد از عید رفتن به مدرسه مثل سم هست ولی قبل از عید رفتن به مدرسه مفیده واسه رفع اشکال و قرار گرفتن تو جو درس و...

----------


## mohsen..

هزینه غیرحضوری خوندن چقدره؟به طور میانگین

----------


## mohsen..

> هزینه غیرحضوری خوندن چقدره؟به طور میانگین


اپ

----------


## pardis1

up

----------

